# Wellsboro,PA - Snow , F 6yr, White Spayed



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Go to http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/PA537.html, click on Wellsboro branch, to see Snow, 6 yr old white GS.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Wellsboro, PA--6 yo white female: Snow*

Here is the correct link: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11068066

I also changed the format in the title. 










Snow is a 6 year old spayed female German Shepherd. Snow is housebroken and very friendly. Snow would be best in a home with children ten years and older. All adult dog adoptions are $75.00 and include spay/neuter voucher, microchip, free bag on science diet food, first set of shots, and 30 days of pet insurance.

* Pennsylvania SPCA Wellsboro Branch
* Wellsboro, PA
* 570-724-3687


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Wellsboro, PA--6 yo white female: Snow*

What a pretty girl!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Wellsboro, PA--6 yo white female: Snow*

She is a real looker! How sweet!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Wellsboro, PA--6 yo white female: Snow*

Up you go Snow.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Wellsboro, PA--6 yo white female: Snow*

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Wellsboro, PA--6 yo white female: Snow*

Snow is ready for a new home.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Wellsboro, PA--6 yo white female: Snow*

Bump for 
Snow!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Wellsboro, PA--6 yo white female: Snow*

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Wellsboro, PA--6 yo white female: Snow*

Anyone?


----------

